

How Imitation Spurs Innovation - Kuiper
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2012/05/the-knockoff-economy.html

======
msrpotus
How much of that is changing mediums, though? People get more comedic
entertainment from TV, movies, and the internet now, rather than comedy clubs,
and that has to change things.

